# Mobil Special= entry level mobil conventional Anybody Try it??



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Bought a couple 5w30 quarts on discount at 2.00$ each QUART, hoping it wont blow up my motor Anybody try it ?? recommend it


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Oil is oil, but I tend to avoid Mobil products. That's just my preferences, but it should work OK.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it's their cheapo conventional oil.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

ps2375 said:


> Oil is oil, but I tend to avoid Mobil products. That's just my preferences, but it should work OK.


Ic ould see you avoiding this cheapo oil but I hear Mobil 1 is pretty damn solid as a synthetic. Why do you avoid mobil , if i may ask?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Never liked it, I don't remember the real reason anymore.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

As long as the oil meets your specs its fine.

I'll be using M1 0w40 b/c the price can't be beat ($25.xx at walmart/amazon and $12 rebate right now) for a 502 oil.


----------

